

Ask HN: How to secure your "random wifi connections" found whilst traveling - GigabyteCoin

Just wondering how you safely connect to your servers, email, ftps, etc... while connecting from a mcdonalds or cheap motel whilst on the road.&lt;p&gt;Do you create your own VPN? Do you rent a VPN from a service?<p>I am just about to make a massive cross-continent trip and want to be able to keep my HN and root server passwoworrds safe whilst checking my work for explosions on vacation.
======
_cbdev
Either set up OpenVPN on one of your Servers, or use SSH Port Forwarding.
Either method can afaik be considered pretty secure.

